

Presentation Hacks: Timing, timing, timing - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/04/presentation-hacks-timing-timing-timing.html

======
tptacek
For the last several talks I've given, I've printed all my slides and taped
them up to the wall.

Then I rehearse the talk once with a marker and write notes as I work out the
wording.

Then I walk through the talk with someone else in the room, more explaining
the slides and the narrative than actually rehearsing, taking notes while I do
that.

Then I collect my notes and practice from that.

I find actually rehearsing to be incredibly difficult (it's awkward, in the
same way that narrating a screencast is awkward, but magnified), and while
this isn't a perfect substitute, it's drastically better than just trying to
write out everything I'm going to say, or, worse, just throwing slides
together and hoping.

~~~
rafaelc
Awesome advice.

Can I include this in my next post (about practicing)?

~~~
tptacek
Sure.

